
Ubuntu ZFS support in 19.10: ZFS on root - rbanffy
https://didrocks.fr/2019/10/11/ubuntu-zfs-support-in-19.10-zfs-on-root/
======
vertis
I've been a long time user of ZFS on linux. It's got some superb features, but
a lot of them are heavily aimed at servers with lots of ram and even the
ability to setup SSD scratch disks for caching.

Not saying that you can't use it on a laptop, you can, but you have to be very
careful with features like dedup, lest you bring your system to it's knees.

One of the other limitations was native encryption (you could put it inside a
LUKS container, but it was an additional hassle), but that was finally solved
in May of this year.

------
bkor
Current title doesn't match the article. The original title is pretty poor,
but "going from to even more" is worse, IMO.

~~~
dTal
I thought it was meant to be a neologistic elision of words, in the style of
"I accidentally the thing" or "I can't even".

------
Poiesis
Also the article is light on details and mostly just links to this blog post:
[https://didrocks.fr/2019/10/11/ubuntu-zfs-support-
in-19.10-z...](https://didrocks.fr/2019/10/11/ubuntu-zfs-support-in-19.10-zfs-
on-root/)

------
merricksb
Discussed two months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20633607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20633607)

